# Flashing Car lights



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Can anyone enlighten me as to why drivers in Cyprus use their 4 way flashing lights in bad weather, when they are in a hurry, or any other reason they can think of? Do they not know they are for emergency use or have they just discovered this button and wonder what it does? Who knows they may find the indicators one day!!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Mycroft said:


> Can anyone enlighten me as to why drivers in Cyprus use their 4 way flashing lights in bad weather, when they are in a hurry, or any other reason they can think of? Do they not know they are for emergency use or have they just discovered this button and wonder what it does? Who knows they may find the indicators one day!!


From the UK Highway Code:

_Hazard warning lights may be used when your vehicle is stationary, to warn that it is temporarily obstructing traffic. Never use them as an excuse for dangerous or illegal parking.

You MUST NOT use hazard warning lights while driving or being towed unless you are on a motorway or unrestricted dual carriageway and you need to warn drivers behind you of a hazard or obstruction ahead. Only use them for long enough to ensure that your warning has been observed. Rule 116_

From the Cyprus Highway Code:








.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

And the Cypriot highway code says???????????


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Mycroft said:


> And the Cypriot highway code says???????????


Check it out here : 

MINISTRY OF TRANSPORT, COMMUNICATIONS AND WORKS - Highway Code

It says:













.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Hazard Warning Lights:

Only use these to tell other drivers you have stopped on the carriageway. They are not a licence to park on restricted areas! Nor are they to be used while driving in reduced visibility. A common occurrence in Cyprus.

Correct Use of Indicators and Signals. | CyprusDriving


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

My apologies, Mycroft - my poor attempt at irony probably fell quite flat. 

I was trying to show that the Cyprus Ministry of Transport Highway Code website is empty, so no guidance is officially given.

I initially empathised with your frustration at the way Cypriots tend to misuse their hazard warning lights in poor visibility (according to the UK Highway Code). However, I have now given it a little thought and whilst not in keeping with the guidance given on the Cyprus Driving website provided by Talagirl, I believe that it is not necessarily a bad thing. The inappropriate speed of many Cypriot drivers and their tendency to overtake in silly places like blind bends may well be ameliorated by an early warning that there is a hazard ahead - albeit the poor visibility!


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

I really did appreciate the irony, I did have a copy of the English translation of the Cypriot so called highway code once upon a time, worth a giggle or two, but that may be the translation, (or not)
Still it does not explain the four way flashing lights last week in bright sunshine, no apparent problem, just making a point that the car was equipped with them may be!!!!!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I've never seen such unsympathetic posts.

When you're driving to work knowing you're late, you've got 2 kids jumping around on the back seats that need to get to school, your mother is on the phone with her shopping list and your coffee's burning your left hand, who give as sh*t about a few flashing lights? It's not as if you know they're on anyway.

Some people.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I must admit I had a driver flash his lights at me and couldn't figure it out then I realised I had left my hazards on after reversing down a lane, so easily done.

Cheers


----------

